# Porsche 997 Turbo Cabriolet- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A recent purchase for my customer, with only 600 miles on the clock, pretty much every concievable extra and one "Rock Legend" former owner.
Booked in for a "Paintwork Enhancement" detail and also taking advantage of my latest offer.

*Upon arrival.*










Starting as always with a pre-spray to the alloys and arches.










Alloys cleaned with AS Smartwheels V2 and various brushes.



















Arches, tyres and calipers degreased using Britemax Grimeout.





































Alloys de-tarred.










Engine bay given a light cleanse and plastics treated with Britemax dressing.



















Hazsafe applied to a wet vehicle through the sprayer, left to dwell shortly before pressure rinsing.



















Bugs soaked and exterior trim cleaned with 5-1 Grime-Out.




























A weak solution of shampoo applied through the lance for added lubricant during the wash stages.



















Dried using Uber Plush towels and the Black Baron blower.










Hardly any contaminents present, just some random tar deposits to clean up and a light claying on the rear bumper section.
Paintwork then polished using Menzerna 106 FA on a V1 Meguiars polishing pad, anyone that wasn't on the detailing scene when these were available, they are far superior to the current version, Meguiars- if it isn't broke don't try to fix it. 










Rear lenses polished with IP3.02.










Paintwork pre-cleansed prior to protection using R222 Paintwork Enhancing Cleanser.










Menzerna Powerlock applied via the DA to the entire vehicle and left to cure whilst getting on with some other tasks, difficult to reach areas done by hand.



















AF Tough Coat applied to the alloys and calipers.










Tyres and arches dressed using SV Pneu and AS Finish.










Tailpipes polished and sealed using the Britemax Metal duo, quite surprised how heavily contaminated with carbon these had become.



















Plastic trim protected with Wolf's Trim Coat and rubber trim nourished using SV Seal Feed.



















Glass cleaned & polished throughout.










Roof debris removed with a lint-roller and protected using CG Fabric Guard.










Now onto that gorgeous interior, leather pre-sprayed with a fine mist of purified water, then cleaned using Raceglaze Leather cleaner and a soft brush, left to dwell shortly before removing with a warm damp microfibre.










*Before.*










*After.*










Carpets and hard trim cleaned by hand using citrus APC.



















Finally a wipedown to the exterior using CG V5 detailing spray.

*Finished Results.*













































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Love that colour on a Turbo.

Robbie


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

another stunning job rob


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't need to say it as it's evident but that looks awesome Rob........:doublesho

Liking the colour coded centre console and the armrest Porchse emblem embossed into the leather........:thumb:

Another outing for Powerlock I see, seems to add some serious depth to the finish or is V5 providing the bling?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

The colour is just insane , amazing depth there Rob :thumb:


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Thats a cracking job :argie::thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Lovely work rob :thumb:

Just as impressive though, your inner arches on the van in the 1st finish pic... not a spot of dirt on them.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Top work as per usual Rob:thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Cracking work, seen this on twitter earlier... looks superb!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

lovely motor


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Stunning work Rob. Lovely colour combo on a gorgeous car.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely work mate, beautiful finish on one of my favourite cars


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice post, and outstanding work. 

I miss the old megs pads too, I still have a few new of them - hiding them with my original sonus green clay bars. Saving them for 'special occasions'.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Mr Leys, really managed to show off the awesome gloss in the finished pics:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Top job!:thumb:

Love 911,S:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cracking work Rob :thumb: glad to see you rate the britemax products.. which dressing did you use on the engine bay?

I use the britemax interior dressing on engines, it gives off a similar finish to aerospace 303 and smells awesome. Also didn't realise grime out was dilutable.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

lovely job rob, do you know what colour the porky is? powerlock seems to be 'out there slightly' at the moment, a great detail and write up, great to see the garage in the background ready in case the heavens opened up! lol. :thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice work, beautiful colour!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.



Baker21 said:


> I don't need to say it as it's evident but that looks awesome Rob........:doublesho
> 
> Liking the colour coded centre console and the armrest Porchse emblem embossed into the leather........:thumb:
> 
> Another outing for Powerlock I see, seems to add some serious depth to the finish or is V5 providing the bling?


Cheers Simon, The customer was telling me how much the previous owner paid for the centre upgrades, pretty much the price of a 968 I want.

Powerlock on it's own gives a really deep finish, V5 though definately adds a noticeable extra.



888-Dave said:


> Lovely work rob :thumb:
> 
> Just as impressive though, your inner arches on the van in the 1st finish pic... not a spot of dirt on them.


Thanks Dave, the rest of the van looks like [email protected] but the arches always look good.



alan_mcc said:


> Cracking work Rob :thumb: glad to see you rate the britemax products.. which dressing did you use on the engine bay?
> 
> I use the britemax interior dressing on engines, it gives off a similar finish to aerospace 303 and smells awesome. Also didn't realise grime out was dilutable.


Thanks Alan, was the Britemax interior dressing, I wiped it down after though to remove any sheen.



TelTel said:


> lovely job rob, do you know what colour the porky is? powerlock seems to be 'out there slightly' at the moment, a great detail and write up, great to see the garage in the background ready in case the heavens opened up! lol. :thumb:


Thanks mate, My customer calls it Millwall Blue, but I think it's classed as Aqua Blue metallic.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Lovely work Rob


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Ebbe J said:


> Nice post, and outstanding work.
> 
> I miss the old megs pads too, I still have a few new of them - hiding them with my original sonus green clay bars. Saving them for 'special occasions'.
> 
> ...


Cheers Ebbe,

I was surprised when Meguiars changed them to be honest, very popular pads in Europe.


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

great work, love cobalt blue works nice with the sand interior

this is a first gen 997.1 though


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice mate


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

JohnWoods41 said:


> great work, love cobalt blue works nice with the sand interior
> 
> this is a first gen 997.1 though


Thanks John, although it's a 2010 model (600 miles) so surely that makes it a Gen II, Cobalt Blue was fazed out for the 2009 cars and replaced by Aqua Blue, not a huge noticable difference between the 2 colours though.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks John, although it's a 2010 model (600 miles) so surely that makes it a Gen II, Cobalt Blue was fazed out for the 2009 cars and replaced by Aqua Blue, not a huge noticable difference between the 2 colours though.


although gen2 had different alloys and the rear lights the inner had another little cut out of the corner...those alloys are not available on Gen2 cars iirc.



















aqua blue looks exactly the same as cobalt blue tbh....

overall love it though...


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> although gen2 had different alloys and the rear lights the inner had another little cut out of the corner...those alloys are not available on Gen2 cars iirc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, did they not become Gen II from 2009 though?
The current owner is under the impression that it's a 2nd generation, the previous owner was Eric Clapton hence the huge amount of extra's.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i was under the impression that gen 2 was '10 onwards? (maybe someone can clear that one up)

linky to pistonheads 09' and that is 1st.

overall though that car is most def. 1st gen and not 2nd! i would be peeved if it were me tbh and got sold as 2nd (although privately i prefer the 1st :lol! also weren't the rear lights LED on the 2nd but the not the first?

i had a feeling it might be Mr Clapton tbh...:lol: the colour combos are to perfect :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> i was under the impression that gen 2 was '10 onwards? (maybe someone can clear that one up)
> 
> i had a feeling it might be Mr Clapton tbh...:lol: the colour combos are to perfect :lol:


You may well be right mate, if wikepedia's anything to go by they state 2009 onwards?

_Second generation (2009-) 
2009 Porsche 911 convertible (North America)The 997 was revised in 2008 for the 2009 model year. The updated Porsche 911 (called 997 Gen II internally at Porsche._

Like you say, nevertheless still a gorgeous car.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:argie::argie: Awesome result's there rob :thumb:


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks John, although it's a 2010 model (600 miles) so surely that makes it a Gen II, Cobalt Blue was fazed out for the 2009 cars and replaced by Aqua Blue, not a huge noticable difference between the 2 colours though.


defo not a 997.2

997.2 was introduced in 2008 first on c2 c2s c4 c4s , changes included a brand new engine DFI ( direct fuel injection ) instead of the loved Metzger engine which is still in the current GT's , rear and front led lights, ( seen in the picture ( they have a curved bottom) a new touch screen PCM system which is version 3. PDK and launch control

Once the PCM system was updated all new cars received this even if it was a 997.1. So what you have is a 997.1 with new PCM system., but older engine

i have 997.2 c2s 58 plate. 997.2 turbos came in around 2010 not sure exact date

Porsche always start with the base models first like c2 c2s first and the rest of the line up is still previous even tough its new..... it does get confusing

great car though, and the Metzger engine is one of the best engines built...well if its still in the GT3 RS 4.0 then .....


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Top work as per Rob.


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

888-Dave said:


> Lovely work rob :thumb:
> 
> Just as impressive though, your inner arches on the van in the 1st finish pic... not a spot of dirt on them.


lol was going to say exactly the same thing. Getting distracted from a gorgeous £100k Porsche to being impressed with a clean wheel arch 

Great work Rob, what's Powerlock like to work with? Good durability/protection?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning job, thereas alot of clarity and shine in that paint, great work on the whole car, interior came up very well, i bet the owner was very pleased with the outcome.

Thanks for posting have a great week.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Stunning job, thereas alot of clarity and shine in that paint, great work on the whole car, interior came up very well, i bet the owner was very pleased with the outcome.
> 
> Thanks for posting have a great week.


Cheers matey, been looking after this clients cars for about 6 years, seen many lovely cars come and go over that time.
You have a great week also.



Gleams said:


> lol was going to say exactly the same thing. Getting distracted from a gorgeous £100k Porsche to being impressed with a clean wheel arch
> 
> Great work Rob, what's Powerlock like to work with? Good durability/protection?


Cheers Tom, Powerlock is a doddle to use, best results are had via the DA, leave to cure whilst you get on with the other bit's like alloys, tyres, glass etc.. then remove with ease, not that dissimilar to Blackfire in it's application and removal.
Durability wise it's probably safe to say you can expect 3-4 months from one layer this time of year.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

lovely work rob.
lovely car also 
i recently got an insurance quote on a 996 C4S and it tempted me so much but the 20+k to buy the car could be better spent on the house


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow, only just seen this and you definately did it justice, it looks absolutely stunning. I have to admit, I'm loving Powerlock at the moment also. Durability seems mightly impressive for such an easy to sue product.

Tim


----------

